# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  El Colegio de Ingenieros edita un libro que repasa las obras públicas de CyL, desde la época romana hasta la actualidad

## Embalses

*El Colegio de Ingenieros edita un libro que repasa las obras públicas de CyL, desde la época romana hasta la actualidad    	* 
13-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

Un libro editado por la Demarcación castellanoleonesa del Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos repasa las principales obras públicas de la Comunidad, desde la época romana hasta la actualidad .

La publicación, que fue presentada hoy en el Museo de Arte Contemporáneo Patio Herreriano de Valladolid, recoge a través de más de 600 páginas y 13 capítulos la historia de las obras públicas en la Región hasta el momento actual, como pueden ser las obras de la variante ferroviaria de Pajares.

El coordinador del libro, Francisco Bueno García, explicó que en la publicación colaboran once autores de diversa índole, dado que las diferentes infraestructuras tocan muchos ámbitos, desde los caminos y carreteras hasta las obras hidráulicas de gran envergadura como el embalse de Aldeadávila, por ejemplo.

La obra, de gran formato, cuenta con muchas fotografías e imágenes, figuras o planos con los que se pretende mostrar este tipo de obras no sólo desde el punto de vista de la ingeniería, porque se trata de "no aburrir" al lector, sino ver su influencia en la ordenación del territorio y ver su consideración como patrimonio, ya que también tiene una importancia destacable como tal.

Bueno, en declaraciones a Europa Press, señaló que a este tipo de obras se les ha prestado menos atención que a otras, como por ejemplo el patrimonio arquitectónico y religioso, probablemente porque los ingenieros no se han relacionado tanto con la sociedad como los arquitectos.

A este respecto, afirmó que precisamente uno de los objetivos de la publicación es divulgar y dar a conocer la actividad de la ingeniería.

Bueno destacó que Castilla y León siempre ha sido un nudo importante de comunicaciones, desde la época medieval a la renacentista, hecho que también influye en que se hayan construido importantes obras públicas.

Los cuatro primeros capítulos suponen una introducción sobre España, en los ámbitos físico y administrativo, mientras que del quinto al séptimo se centran en las obras hidráulicas y energéticas y del ocho al diez en los transportes ferroviarios y por carretera. Finalmente, los últimos se refieren son una especie de epílogo que se refieren más a la ordenación del territorio y la influencia de las obras públicas.

Finalmente, el coordinador de la publicación señaló que no estaría mal desarrollar monográficamente cada capítulo y, de hecho, afirmó que su intención es desarrollar los tres de los que se ha encargado él mismo.

A la presentación del libro acudieron el delegado del Gobierno en Castilla y León, Miguel Alejo; el consejero de Fomento, Antonio Silván; el subdelegado del Gobierno en Valladolid, Cecilio Vadillo; el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero, Antonio Gato; la presidenta de la Cámara de Contratistas, y el decano de la Demarcación de Castilla y León del Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos, Francisco Ledesma, entre otros.

----------

